# Great hay rack



## buns2luv (Mar 24, 2011)

I had tried a number of ideas for hay with our buns and found these at The Container Store.
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/pantryOrganizers/doorWallRacks?productId=10027934&N=74107
They are the 7th picture down (tall basket) and hang perfectly on all our buns cages/condos.
I love them and will be buying more. Think I will try a long basket (6th pic) too.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Jill! So glad I saw this post! :biggrin:


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

No problem! I was hoping someone would find it helpful/useful! This rack is like made for hay


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

Just noticed you are from MA. We actually bought ours at the store on the way into Boston, Brookline possibly!


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 25, 2011)

Which store? I'm about 3 miles from Boston. I live in Quincy.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow those would be great for Winston & Vega. I just may order a couple as I see they ship to Canada.

Thanks for the link.

Susan


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Mar 25, 2011)

Huh, neat! I wish I knew that before I splurged and bought one at the pet store! I'm all about saving money! The one I bought Acacia lifts off when its empty and bashes it around until I fill it again -_- Terrible for her teeth, I know.


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure exactly. We stopped on our way to Brigham and Womens. It was close to a Bloomingdales. The website may have a store locater, I didn't check.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 25, 2011)

That looks wonderful! Perhaps it would help keep the hay from getting everywhere!


----------



## Yield (Mar 25, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you for the link! I need to see if my mom will let me get three.. =)


----------



## Nitis3334 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this  I think this is just what I need for my boys! I've tried a few store bought hay racks that were just to small, and the home made ones look messy. I guess I'll try a few local stores to see if they have this, but I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Halucinate (Mar 25, 2011)

I have something very similar 
good find


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 25, 2011)

GREAT find! I've seen similarracksin the storage and shelving section of Home Depot, too.

The hay rack I got (and LOVE) is actually a wrap and foil organizer (I paid $5 for it! :biggrin2:







I don't know ifthis exactproduct is availableanymore (couldn't find it in a Google search), but I've seen similar. I'm sure Bed & Bath type and kitchen stores would carry them.

Definitely don't waste your money on store bought "hay racks." Those things are junk! :rollseyes

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

Rue, I tried to find one like that a while back and got one similar, but it really only has 3 bars and no little squares (if that makes sense) and it doesn't hold the hay well at all. The one you got is great!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, three bars isn't gonna do much! You need the grids to hold the hay in place. 

I wonder if some modifications with some zip ties would make it hold the hay?

Here are a couple of the wrap organizers that I found that I think would work well:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003US46ZE/ref=asc_df_B003US46ZE1469443?smid=A25DVOZOPBFMAN&tag=dealtmp5133-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395129&creativeASIN=B003US46ZE

http://www.storageclosetorganizers.com/store/wrap-organizer.html-0

And here's one similar to yours that I think would work too:

http://www.storageclosetorganizers.com/store/axis-over-cabinet-x5-basket.html

And another that might work as well:

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=63481

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 25, 2011)

The 3rd one looks good, but it's $10 more then the ones I bought. I bought 3 and need 1 more, should have just bought 4 at the time, LOL!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, that one looks a bit pricey. I figure $5-10 is a reasonable price for a decent hay rack. Yours are definitely a good deal! 

Anyway, I posted them because I know members are alwayslooking for good hay racks and not everything is available in all locations.

But I've found, if you just keep your eyes open, you'lleventually start seeing hay racks everywhere. :biggrin:

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 25, 2011)

I got an Under-Shelf Rack from the Dollar Store. It measures 12" X 9" X 4" which is a good size for me. However I have no place to hang it so I don't really use it.

So if you check around you can find some inexpensive ideas rather than the pet shop products.


----------



## Watermelons (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent hay rack at IKEA and its not the kitchen thing ive seen posted on here before.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/70093307






Love the size, and it already has things to hang it off the side of the cage. Nice and cheap too.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

Does anyone else find their bunns like to jump in the hay and poop there? I know it is similar to the litter box, but really what a waste of hay. I have to make sure mine have lids to keep the bun butts out.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 26, 2011)

I put my hay directly in the litter box and, yes, I have a lot of wasted hay that gets pooped and peed on.


----------

